# 37 inch multiscale Rondo Brice Bass



## Isaiah (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey all, I don't post on here much, mainly just lurk around for a quick read at work, but I have some very interesting news for you all.

I've been speaking to kurt from rondo music, and he's told me that if enough requests are generated and enough people are interested he would sort out a fanned fret 5 string bass with a 37 inch B string. Now, I'm not telling you all to hassle him about it, but if you're even remotely interested in it, I suggest you let him know. You can find contact details on the rondo website, and short of buying a dingwall (2000 usd+) this is our best hope of an affordable 37 inch scale fanned fret 5 string! I'm on my phone at the moment, but if you don't believe me il be able to post screens later if you're that worried about my reliability.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 8, 2013)

That would be awesome. Intrepid body style?


----------



## iron blast (Jan 8, 2013)

give me a fretless version please \m/


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh god. let this be cheaper than the 35'' fan fret FFS.


----------



## jeleopard (Jan 8, 2013)

Isaiah said:


> and short of buying a dingwall (2000 usd+)



Combustions cost ~1200 USD. Just saying.

But yes, I'd LOVE a fanned fret bass.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 8, 2013)

iron blast said:


> give me a fretless version please \m/



Real easy mod 

This is pretty cool. I wouldn't be buying one but I am almost certain that due to the Dingwall fandom 90% of people who see the current bass think "35? Damn!" and close the page  I am sure a 37" would sell very well.


----------



## iron blast (Jan 8, 2013)

If Rondo offer more options on bass guitars like guitar they will sell like hot cakes


----------



## jeleopard (Jan 8, 2013)

iron blast said:


> If Rondo offer more options on bass guitars like guitar they will sell like hot cakes



This.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Jan 8, 2013)

iron blast said:


> If Rondo offer more options on bass guitars like guitar they will sell like hot cakes



i still click the custom guitars tab every few days hoping to see a bass on there. i lead a disappointing life


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 8, 2013)

That would be pretty neat, but the last model ended up being almost as much as a used Combustion, which is what I ended up buying.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 8, 2013)

TomAwesome said:


> That would be pretty neat, but the last model ended up being almost as much as a used Combustion, which is what I ended up buying.



You bought a Combustion without an NGD post? Rectify that at once, sir.


----------



## Isaiah (Jan 9, 2013)

jeleopard said:


> Combustions cost ~1200 USD. Just saying.
> 
> But yes, I'd LOVE a fanned fret bass.



Where are you finding dingwalls so cheap? The cheapest I've seen a combustion in the UK is 1300 GBP, 2000 usd give or take. I guess that's probably because I'm in the UK though. Like I said give him an email if you're interested!


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 9, 2013)

Yeah, combustions are cheap, but if he did a fanned 6 string I'd be all OVER that! I've been wanting a used Dingy 6 string for a while, but they ain't cheap and are harder to find than a three legged ballerina. At 37" you could run a F# on the lowest string. That's what I'd love. I think I'll drop him a line....


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 9, 2013)

TemjinStrife said:


> You bought a Combustion without an NGD post? Rectify that at once, sir.



I'm actually behind on NGD posts by a couple years.  Aside from the Combustion, there's a Schecter, an OAF, a BRJ, an SG, and a 4003 I haven't taken/posted pictures of. As for the Combustion, I got the second generation "piano black" one with the blue and white pick guard and a maple board. It's pretty sweet. Basses were meant to have longer scales.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 9, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, combustions are cheap, but if he did a fanned 6 string I'd be all OVER that! I've been wanting a used Dingy 6 string for a while, but they ain't cheap and are harder to find than a three legged ballerina. At 37" you could run a F# on the lowest string. That's what I'd love. I think I'll drop him a line....



Actually, I agree. If they made a 6- or 7-string version that was still priced pretty reasonably, I might have to find a way to get it. I'm not sure yet what tuning I want to officially assign my Dingwall. I'd like to take it down to match my 8-strings, but at that point I would actually miss that high string.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 9, 2013)

Yeah, I'm running a 5 tuned to F and miss the high strings for sure compared to my 6 in Bb. 
Could definitely benefit from a longer scale though the tone is still killer - But I've told myself I wont spend that much money on a bass until what I really want (a 7 string) is available.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 9, 2013)

Make it Douglas so it's cheap and I am good.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 9, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, combustions are cheap, but if he did a fanned 6 string I'd be all OVER that! I've been wanting a used Dingy 6 string for a while, but they ain't cheap and are harder to find than a three legged ballerina. At 37" you could run a F# on the lowest string. That's what I'd love. I think I'll drop him a line....



I asked about this when the original fanned 5 came out and he said we'd probably see a fanned 6 sometime this year. Here's hoping for 37" on that too!


----------



## AxeHappy (Jan 9, 2013)

I would be interested in a fanned 6, but the price has to stay reasonable. I have no interest in dropping a ton of money on an Agile. Even a half ton and I would not be interested at all.


----------



## Jessy (Jan 9, 2013)

possumkiller said:


> That would be awesome. Intrepid body style?


The Intrepid is the Defiant body style.


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Jan 10, 2013)

If the price were lower, and the scale longer, I'd be interested. A 4-string would also be nice. And regular soapbar pickup routes. Dingwall's can be found cheap enough used that the Brice isn't really worth it.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 10, 2013)

TheEmptyCell said:


> If the price were lower, and the scale longer, I'd be interested. A 4-string would also be nice. And regular soapbar pickup routes. Dingwall's can be found cheap enough used that the Brice isn't really worth it.



Where are you guys finding cheap used Dingwalls? I've been looking for an ABI6, ABZ6 or ABII6 for years and can't virtually never find one - and when I do I can't afford it.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 10, 2013)

5's, I presume. Those are a hell of a lot more common.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Jan 10, 2013)

Pick-ups, Strings, Accessories | Dingwall Guitars


Was just on the Dingwall site and found that they have a few Combustions on sale for $999 + free shipping within North America.


----------



## MetalGravy (Jan 11, 2013)

TomAwesome said:


> I'm actually behind on NGD posts by a couple years.  Aside from the Combustion, there's a Schecter, an OAF, a BRJ, an SG, and a 4003 I haven't taken/posted pictures of. As for the Combustion, I got the second generation "piano black" one with the blue and white pick guard and a maple board. It's pretty sweet. Basses were meant to have longer scales.





Sir, I think you can expect a call from the Hague


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jan 11, 2013)

TomAwesome said:


> Actually, I agree. If they made a 6- or 7-string version that was still priced pretty reasonably, I might have to find a way to get it. I'm not sure yet what tuning I want to officially assign my Dingwall. I'd like to take it down to match my 8-strings, but at that point I would actually miss that high string.


Yea this is the only way I personally be interested, since as stated used Combustions go for the same priced as these.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 11, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> 5's, I presume. Those are a hell of a lot more common.



Ah, yeah, the 5s are all over the place. And Combustions don't come in 6s. My goal is to have it tuned like a 4 string bass with two strings lower. I just don't want to tune to F# at 35", which is why I'm dying to get a longer scale.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 11, 2013)

Why don't we pester Kurt for some headless intrepids?


----------



## in-pursuit (Jan 11, 2013)

I've gotta say a multi scale (37" minimum on the low side) 6+ string headless bass would really hit the spot!!


----------



## kylendm (Jan 11, 2013)

I wish they would fret the last bit of wood at the bottom of the neck on their multiscales. Looks fugly when it's not.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 11, 2013)

Headless would kind of defeat the point of what Agile is supposed to be about. It would add significant cost for a feature that's mostly aesthetic.


----------



## abandonist (Jan 11, 2013)

Headless isn't aesthetic at all imo.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 11, 2013)

abandonist said:


> Headless isn't aesthetic at all imo.



For anything in the Agile price range, it is.


----------



## iron blast (Jan 11, 2013)

I agree the original brice multiscale was pretty costly dingwalls will more than likely smoke it sound wise for about a $100 more. Rondo has been jacking prices higher and higher soon they wont be a market because the quality level for price margine is getting bad IMHO the basses don't have name brand parts or hardly any options available like the agiles either.


----------



## in-pursuit (Jan 11, 2013)

TomAwesome said:


> Headless would kind of defeat the point of what Agile is supposed to be about. It would add significant cost for a feature that's mostly aesthetic.



I definitely agree that it's not exactly something that fits in with the Agile ethos of affordability, but people used to say the same thing about the idea of multiscale instruments and Kurt has managed to deliver pretty solidly on that front. 

On your second statement I would have to whole heartedly disagree, removing a pretty considerable amount of mass from that area of an instrument goes a long way to alleviating the stress placed on the fretting hand which as a lot of people know is only ever going to be a good thing.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 13, 2013)

in-pursuit said:


> I definitely agree that it's not exactly something that fits in with the Agile ethos of affordability, but people used to say the same thing about the idea of multiscale instruments and Kurt has managed to deliver pretty solidly on that front.
> 
> On your second statement I would have to whole heartedly disagree, removing a pretty considerable amount of mass from that area of an instrument goes a long way to alleviating the stress placed on the fretting hand which as a lot of people know is only ever going to be a good thing.



The problem is that going multiscale in an Agile bumps the price up significantly. Headless will do the same, for even less benefit.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 29, 2013)

I'd love to see a long scale Agile bass, fanned frets or not. 37" straight scale or more would be just as awesome. I'd only be interested if it's cheap enough to knock a Combustion off my list as far as bang-for-buck goes.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jan 29, 2013)

I've been wondering forever why Rondo doesn't make any basses to match all of those 8, 9, and 10 string guitars they have out there. Even just ONE model with a longer scale than 35" would be great so I can finally have a bass suited for playing an octave below my 8.


----------

